# Cat Care for Trade Care in or near Northport Maine



## cuzmare (May 16, 2010)

Hi I'm thinking it would be great to find someone(s) that would like to do cat care in trade for cat care. Who would be a safer bet than one who would like the favor in return. 
I'm new here to CatForum. Don't know if, but can't find where if such a string is already going on here. I've looked a lot, but there is a lot to see.

I have one cat, had two until January 29,2010. Stilll hurts to think about it. Anyway, my two cats were together, never separated for 10 years. They boarded together a few times. 

Now that there is only one, she did not do well boarding in March. She has not gotten over being without the other cat even still, but is doing a bit better. 

She has always been friendly to people after a very brief "getting to know you" period". There was a time when I lived near friends who could look after her (at the time, them). Then I could leave her (them) at home. But, I've no one at this time near by....that I know of! I'm hoping to find you.

I live in Northport Maine. I would love to look after your friendly pet(s) in exchange for your looking after mine. I do work part time and can work around that I'm sure. 

If anyone knows of the STRING here that I didn't find yet, please tell me. If not, "whadaya" think?... we should create a special page for that? Is there someone of you that would comment on this in any way. Do you know someone to refer me to? or them to me? I'm wide open for suggestions and advice.

Please let me know if you like this idea. Though it doesn't seem as though it could be a new idea.

I look forward to hearing (reading) from you. I feel left out because there has not been one comment since posting on the 17th. Maybe this belongs in a different area of the forum. 

My hard drive crashed with pic of my girls. Haven't supplemented them yet. I had a large black and white tuxedo (Precious) and still have my gray and white tiger (Joy). She is my "Joy"

I want to take a trip in August...Maybe even two....(reunions). But I think I would rather stay home than distress my cat again in a boarding place. 

Truly,
cuzmare


----------

